

Ask HN: What is your download speed? - swansw

In any order: Download speed, Upload speed, Location? and ISP. Also would be nice to get more details about how your connection is set up.
======
bohnenkrieger
Germany near Hamburg 500MB/s down and 600MB/s up ISP: DFN

------
DanBC
[http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3174979000](http://www.speedtest.net/my-
result/3174979000)

Current ISP: T-Mobile (using a broadband dongle)

Location: UK

UP: 0.57 Mbps

DOWN: 0.53 Mbps

Cheap - £30 for 90 days with "no limits" (but with limits). Sucky image
caching. Sucky client (but you don't have to use it). Awful customer support.

------
anderspetersson
[http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3183694188](http://www.speedtest.net/my-
result/3183694188)

Skövde, Sweden

Down 90.32 Mbps

Up 10.02 Mbps

That's over my Wifi, I could probably get it up to 100 Mbps (that's what I pay
for) if I connected a cable to my router.

------
lightyoruichi
This is an average Malaysian internet connection.

[http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3185041626](http://www.speedtest.net/my-
result/3185041626)

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia Download: 1.33Mbps Upload: 0.53Mbps

It's around RM140 = 40++USD per month.

------
pathy
Currently ADSL with something like 8/1 but in the proccess of moving to cable
100/10\. I believe I can get 500/50 or so from my cable company though that
costs more than I would like.

Current ISP: Telia.

New ISP: Comhem

Stockholm, Sweden.

------
redxblood
Southamerican here, guess you would be interested, considering most will come
from the Us.

Max download speed in transmission(mac) in optimal conditions: 5Mb/s On
average: 1Mb/s

Up.speed: Can't tell, i barely upload anything. ISP: Antel

------
vip1992
[http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3201480754](http://www.speedtest.net/my-
result/3201480754) Airtel Broadband, India Download speed : 0.66 Mbps Upload
speed : 0.48Mbps

------
lewisgodowski
[http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3180321085](http://www.speedtest.net/my-
result/3180321085)

Tigard, OR, USA

Down: 25.48

Up: 20.93

ISP: Frontier Communications

------
zachlatta
On a good day I get around 15Mbps download and 1Mbps upload. I've gotten
upwards of 40Mbps download and 8Mbps upload while tethered to my phone though.

Location: Los Angeles

ISP: Time Warner Cable

------
trafficlight
[http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3180558017](http://www.speedtest.net/my-
result/3180558017)

Helena, MT, USA

Down: 72.77 Mbps

Up: 45.06 Mbps

------
mrapplegate
Down: 28.08 Up: 4.66 US ISP:Cincinnati Bell [http://www.speedtest.net/my-
result/3180272022](http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3180272022)

------
pinup
Download speed is'nt what matters its the quality. [http://actual-
experience.com/bbfix](http://actual-experience.com/bbfix)

------
davidcollantes
681 Mbps down, 641 Mbps up.
([http://www.speedtest.net/result/3174926712.png](http://www.speedtest.net/result/3174926712.png))

------
iSloth
UK: 37Mbps / 2.4Mbps

[http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/3178007556](http://www.speedtest.net/my-
result/3178007556)

------
tchadwick
Down: 100 Mbps

Up: 20 Mbps

Location: Canada

ISP: SaskTel

It's a fiber connection. I'm not sure why they limit the upstream so much.

~~~
bmelton
> I'm not sure why they limit the upstream so much.

So that you don't run a data center from your house, which would saturate the
network, which they are likely overselling, and so you don't cannibalize from
the hosting services they would also be happy to sell you ala carte.

Also, in general web usage, the UPstream data requests are usually much
smaller than the DOWN. E.g., "GET
[http://youtube.com/video"](http://youtube.com/video") is very small, even
with headers and whatnot added in, compared to the size of the video returned.
It's more like 100:1 than 100:20, so unless you're trying to run services from
home, you're likely coming out ahead.

------
t0
Down 10Mbps, Up 1Mbps, USA, Brighthouse. Connection is through cable TV
infrastructure.

------
beobab
Down 40Mbps, Up 25Mbps, UK, Virgin Media.

We have an optical-fibre line from them.

------
SimonJWright
Down: 50 Mbps, Up: 20 Mbps Location: Tasmania, Australia ISP: Internode (NBN)

------
Avalaxy
Down: 100 Mbps Up: 10 Mbps Location: Netherlands ISP: UPC

Cable :)

~~~
dirktheman
Exactly the same here (NL too). Don't think I need this kind of speed, but it
was included in the package... Note that this costs you about EUR 55 per
month, including landline phone AND cable TV. Not too bad compared to other
countries!

------
alejantrot
South Europe: Download speed around 10Mb/s, upload 1Mb/s

